# Nuevo Laredo?



## freeda (Dec 20, 2008)

We were going to go to Chapala again this fall, but now my nephew is going to Air Force basic training so we're going to San Antonio for his graduation instead.  Good for him but I'm not excited about the change.

Sooooo..... Any fun stuff in Nuevo Laredo, or is it not worth the 2.5 hr drive from San Antonio?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Ana Hernandez (Aug 19, 2009)

I personally hate going to Nuevo Laredo and try to stay as far away from that city as I can! I make the trip out of necessity once a month. I travel in daylight hours only, get a nicer motel room for the night, do not go out after dark, and get what I need over the border the next day (I have a storage unit in Laredo TX) and haul myself back to Monclova before dark. Nuevo Laredo scares me!! I have never had any bad experiences there, but my SIL has a sister that lives there, and I hear enough stories to be concerned.

anyone else want to weigh in here?


----------



## freeda (Dec 20, 2008)

I was starting to think that when I saw the only posts about NL are for passing thru, not as a destination! 

Oh well, guess I'll just hang out in TX!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You bring back memories of my first visit to San Antonio as a brand new 2Lt. in August, 1959. I had never seen anything so hot, humid and full of cockroaches......all compliments of the USAF, when it was just 12 years old as a separate entity.


----------



## freeda (Dec 20, 2008)

RVGRINGO said:


> You bring back memories of my first visit to San Antonio as a brand new 2Lt. in August, 1959. I had never seen anything so hot, humid and full of cockroaches......all compliments of the USAF, when it was just 12 years old as a separate entity.


Haha, I graduated from basic there not so long ago.... maybe 10 years? It's still hot, humid, and full of crawly little ******s.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I like to steer clear of Nuevo Laredo as well. I take the long way around and cross at Columbia en route to San Antonio. I'll be going there in August so I'll get the full brunt of the heat, humidity and critters!


----------

